# New Moderator



## Cobalt720 (Jul 23, 2010)

Hi all,
My name is Zach (Cobalt720) and I am the new moderator for the new canonrumors forum. I am happy to be part of the CR community and can't wait to get started. Here are some things that are not accepted here at the CR Forum and I will make sure none of these things interrupt our awesome Canon Community.

Zero Tolerance for the following.
- Racism, Bigotry, Homophobia

Warning Tolerance for the following
- Swearing
- General Spam

If you want to report anything to me, just send me an email at [email protected] or just press the button at the bottom right of the reply box.

Thanks,


----------



## pierlux (Jul 23, 2010)

Cobalt720 said:


> Zero Tolerance for the following.
> - Racism, Bigotry, Homophobia
> 
> Warning Tolerance for the following
> ...



Hi Cobalt720, congrats for your new assignment!
I would like to suggest to give more evidence to the few simple rules of the forum you indicate above by putting them in the forum home page (index).

I'm going to leave for a brief vacation, I'm bringing with me the photo gear, but since I want to unplug for a while I'll have no internet connection. When I'm back in August, let me find at least 500 registered members and A LOT of CR3 rumors (lenses, please!)
Best regards to you and CRguy & everybody in the community, see you soon!
Pier


----------



## Cobalt720 (Jul 24, 2010)

pierlux said:


> Cobalt720 said:
> 
> 
> > Zero Tolerance for the following.
> ...



Thank you for the tips! Enjoy your trip and take some good shots so you can bring them back and show us all!


----------



## Mark Shemas (Dec 4, 2010)

For the CST postition were you recognised for any achievements? Did you learn any cutting edge programs...ways to solve problems.


----------

